#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Энтони Маттьюз о медитации(?)

## Майя Син

Среди других книг по буддизму у меня на полке стоит книга Энтони Маттьюза "Медитация. Буддийский путь покоя и прозрения". 

 Если кто-то знаком с этой книгой, скажите, пожалуйста, автор действительно компетентен в данном вопросе? Можно ли руководствоваться этой книгой наряду с другими достоверными буддийскими источниками? 

Читать мне его нравится и многое я нахожу в его сочинении, но хотелось бы все-таки не запутаться в индивидуальных подходах. Поэтому спрашиваю.

 Спасибо :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Читайте сутты лучше.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/canon.htm

----------

Kit (16.05.2011), Джигме (19.05.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

лучше сразу http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ + http://www.paauk.org/files/knowing_a...ing_rev_ed.pdf + http://oldtradition.org/texts/polnyi...hikku-nanamoli

----------

Sergio (08.06.2011)

----------


## Майя Син

Сутры я и так читаю. Это же не значит,что нельзя читать больше ничего-ничего))) И вопросов по тому,что еще почитать можно - тоже нет. 

 Пожалуйста, ответьте на вопрос те, кто с книгой знаком. В ней описываются и шаматха, и випассана, и дхьяны. Меня интересует, буддийский это взгляд или немного искаженный. 

 Автор представляет себя как многолетнего буддиста, прошедшего в том числе и длительные ретриты в затворничестве. Информацию же о нем найти не могу, потому и создала тему.

----------

Дондог (16.05.2011)

----------


## Miruka Ze

Буквально на днях закончил чтение этой книги.
В принципе все довольно аутентично и в русле учения, хотя сам автор не позиционирует свою школьную принадлежность и вообще постарался обойтись без миссионерства как прочем и без академичности.
Если кто не знал- автор книги довольно известный ученик Сангхаракшиты , основателя  "Буддийской Общины Триратна". У этой общины к стати в России тоже есть представители.
Из положителных сторон книги можно отметить внимание автора к всесторонним нюансам которые по ходу практики медитации возникают и собственно его попытка как-то боле мене стройно весь процесс практики систематизировать. С другой стороны книга в некоторой степени всем вышеупомянутым чуток перегружена, что мне показалось немного утомительным. 
Возможно единственные нарекания могут возникнуть по класификации ступеней сосредоточения описанных в книге, но по этому вопросу насколько я понимаю какого-то общего мнения в буддийских школах нет.

----------

Дондог (16.05.2011)

----------


## Kit

> Если кто не знал- автор книги довольно известный ученик Сангхаракшиты , основателя  "Буддийской Общины Триратна". У этой общины к стати в России тоже есть представители.


Мне показалось у них сектантские наклонности. Буддизм для запада, новый орден, громкие название, ни одного аутентичного учителя, не слова о линии передачи... 
Не знаю, может я не досмотрел что-то или не правильно понял.
Причем они сами говорят "... об их специфичиеском подходе к буддизму".[/I]
Что думаете?

----------


## Miruka Ze

К стати до недавнего времени они величали себя Friends of the Western Buddhist Order (FWBO)
Своих *нео*буддийских позиций они как-бы и не скрывают и (покрайней мере в вики) классифицируются как новое религиозное движение.
На английском есть довольно много матерьяла об их деятельности, включая нелицеприятную критику.
С другой стороны из этого совсем не следует, что автор обсуждаемой книги ничего не смыслит в медитации :Smilie:

----------


## Kit

> К стати до недавнего времени они величали себя Friends of the Western Buddhist Order (FWBO)
> Своих *нео*буддийских позиций они как-бы и не скрывают и (покрайней мере в вики) классифицируются как новое религиозное движение.
> На английском есть довольно много матерьяла об их деятельности, включая нелицеприятную критику.
> С другой стороны из этого совсем не следует, что автор обсуждаемой книги ничего не смыслит в медитации


Кончено, вы правы.
Мне у них очень понравились некоторые рисунки. 
Не занете можно ли их где-то достать в лучшем качестве?

----------


## Miruka Ze

Да было-бы непохо такой "триптих" над алтарем повесить :Smilie: 

Я тоже искал эти картинки в большем разрешении и увы не нашел.
Разве только постеры за денюжку.

----------

Kit (17.05.2011), Дондог (17.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Хотите получить подобие Дхармы в секте (без Учителей и Линии Передачи) - ваше личное дело.

Хотите получить Дхарму у аутентичного Учителя (входящего в непрерывную линию преемственности и признанного другими Учителями)  - ваша благая карма.

Желаете "картинки на алтаре" -  таки всегда пожалуйста:   :Smilie: 




> (с) "вы хочите песен, их есть у меня"

----------

Джигме (19.05.2011)

----------


## Miruka Ze

Ну если я не ошибаюсь лозунгам Будда тоже не учил и при принятии прибежища(вне зависимости от традиции) ты обязуешься относиться к *любому* изображению Будды с почтением.
А так. Сдаюсь сдаюсь, ваша Дхарма правильнее :Kiss:  Патент на Дерибасовской рисовали?  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

> Я тоже искал эти картинки в большем разрешении и увы не нашел.
> Разве только постеры за денюжку.


Наверное лучше изображение, когда Будда касается рукой Земли... самые ценные изображения....

----------


## Джигме

> Ну если я не ошибаюсь лозунгам Будда тоже не учил и при принятии прибежища(вне зависимости от традиции) ты обязуешься относиться к *любому* изображению Будды с почтением.
> А так. Сдаюсь сдаюсь, ваша Дхарма правильнее Патент на Дерибасовской рисовали?


Тут корректнее говорить не о том чья Дхарма правильнее а о том что правильнее Дхарма или самопал на подобии Дхармы.

----------


## Miruka Ze

> Тут корректнее говорить не о том чья Дхарма правильнее а о том что правильнее Дхарма или самопал на подобии Дхармы.


Не знаю. Порою мне думается, что корректнее этот вопрос в такую плоскость вообще не выводить. Потому как по сути, в таких случаях постулируются претензии на единоличное владение этакой "Дхармой-в себе" какой-то одной из школ, которая к тому же вне внутришкольного контекста и сама попадает под словарное определение слова секта (и претензии на исключительность служат тут как раз характерной характеристикой).
Гораздо корректнее как мне кажется соотносить вызывающие сомнение феномены (литературу, высказывания и тп) на аутентичность и соответствие каноническим источникам и уже из этого делать выводы.
Возвращаясь к обсуждаемой книге. При всей моей природной въедливости, лично я в ней явных расхождений с Учением не нашел, о чем и написал выше.
Дхарма она ничья и о просветленности чужого сознания мы судить не можем, а голословные обвинения это прежде всего дурные мысли, а дурные мысли рождают дурную карму. В Каноне на эту тему даже история есть.

----------

Sergio (08.06.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.06.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Не знаю. Порою мне думается, что корректнее этот вопрос в такую плоскость вообще не выводить. Потому как по сути, в таких случаях постулируются претензии на единоличное владение этакой "Дхармой-в себе" какой-то одной из школ, которая к тому же вне внутришкольного контекста и сама попадает под словарное определение слова секта (и претензии на исключительность служат тут как раз характерной характеристикой).


В каждой такой аутентичной "секте" (как вы изволили называть) основателями были просветленные существа достигшие реализации. И практики в каждой такой "секты" достигали раельных результатов. В случае новоделов ничего кроме скандалов и отсутствия результатов не бывает. Так что преемственность очень важна.

----------


## Miruka Ze

В историческом рассмотрении, все на определенном этапе было новоделом, в том числе и Сиддхартха Гаутама и Гараб Дордже. 
Важность преемственности никто не отрицает, как и явную предпочтительность живого Учения, но из этого никак не следует, что руководствуясь стереотипами можно обвинять в чем-то, по сути совершенно незнакомых нам людей, а также, что Дхарма не может манифистироваться иными путями.

----------


## Suvannavira

Энтони Маттьюза или Камалашила член, как Я, Буддийского Ордена Триратна.  Он очень опытный учитель по медитация.  Он был долга руковадетель в зтом ретритные цент:
http://www.vajraloka.org/

----------


## Sergio

> Хотите получить подобие Дхармы в секте (без Учителей и Линии Передачи) - ваше личное дело.
> Хотите получить Дхарму у аутентичного Учителя (входящего в непрерывную линию преемственности и признанного другими Учителями)  - ваша благая карма.


Уверен, что если бы вы лично пообщались с Камалашилой, то возможно изменили бы ваше мнение. Далеко не все ламы, пусть даже держатели линии, обладают такой духовной силой, состраданием и таким практическим опытом. Да и знаете ли, два года в полном затворничестве тоже что-то значат. То что вы сказали, это такие же "картинки на алтаре", хотите коллекционировать лунги и щеки дуть, что у вас самая правильная линия - "таки всегда пожалуста".

----------

Дондог (08.06.2011)

----------

